# What socket type is on the dell optiplex gx260 motherboard



## superart (Feb 22, 2008)

I was just wondering, what type of socket does a dell optiplex gx260 motherboard have (775, 423, 478, etc)? I am trying to replace the old processor (pentium 4, 1.7ghz) with a new pentium D (775). Is there a way to find out with type of processor without opening the case? Am strongly thinking that its a 478, but hoping am wrong. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://users.erols.com/chare/elec.htm

pentium D - different socket


----------



## superart (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you, so now I know I can't upgrade to a pentium D. However, is it a 478 socket or a 423. Maybe I will open up the case if I have to, but if someone can save me the trouble. The processor is a pentium 4 1.7ghz and that's all I can gather. Unless there is another way to find out what type socket it is without opening the case.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://users.erols.com/chare/elec.htm

pentium D - different socket *[T]*

you might be able to go to the northwood. socket *478* maybe 2.7 - 3

most likely a bios update would be in order


----------



## superart (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you, very much. Now am pretty sure its a socket 478, I just want to go above the 2 ghz mark. I got the computer for next to nothing, so am just going to upgrade it a little bit, so I can run some games. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

above 2 shouldnt be a problem
the intels are down on that site i linked, so scroll down
come back again and good luck


----------

